# [SOLVED] Activating mdev --> 5-10sek

## Odyn

Witam

Cos dlugo laduje mi sie system... dokladnie to na chwile system zatrzymuje sie na "Loading tg3" oraz na ok. 5-10 sek. na "Activating mdev"

Na komputerze stacjonarnym nie miałem tego problemu...

Czy macie moze jakies pomysly jak to naprawic ?

(jezeli mam "pokazac wynik" jakiegos polecenia to prosze na napisanie...)

Chyba ze tak ma byc....  :Smile: Last edited by Odyn on Sun Aug 26, 2007 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lmmsci

Rozumiem, że skoro na stacjonarnym było ok., to oznacza, że teraz masz l'aoptoka   :Wink: 

Tak czy inaczej mam dwa pytania:

1. czy ów l'apt-ok ma wirelessa

2. czy instalowałeś kernela przez genkernel?

Miałem podobny problem (Asus A6Q00VC), przy bootowaniu komp stał dość długo przy końcówce ładowania initrd i przy starcie "Activating mdev". Z niewiadomych powodów - podejrzewałem, że coś jest nie do końca dograne z kartą sieciową wireless, tak przynajmniej wywnioskowałem ze strzępów informacji, które znalazełm w sieci. Uporałem się z tym w ten sposób, że zauktualizowałem jądro ręcznie i wywołanie w grub:

 *Quote:*   

> title           Gentoo 2.16.22-r2 libata
> 
>         root            (hd0,4)
> 
>         kernel          /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 udev vga=0x317 noapic pci=noacpi
> ...

 

zmieniłem na:

 *Quote:*   

> title           Gentoo 2.16.22-r3 libata no initrd
> 
>         root            (hd0,4)
> 
>         kernel          /boot/kernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda5 udev vga=0x317 noapic
> ...

 

Teraz wszystko wstaje szybko, sprawnie i bez bólu. Nie wiem czy akurat tobie to coś pomoże, ale kto wie???   :Wink: 

----------

## Odyn

Witam.

Przepraszam ze tak dlugo nie odpisywalem ale bylem na wakacjach  :Smile: 

Uzywalem genkernel. Teraz skompilowalem kernel "recznie" i wszystko piknie chodzi  :Very Happy: 

Dziekuje za pomoc

Pozdrowienia

----------

## lmmsci

Congratulations Amigo!

[Cytat z takiej starej gry Montezuma's Revege, jeszcze na Atari...]

Zmień temat na SOLVED...

I jeszcze jedno - rozwiązanie ma tę wadę, że pójdzie sprawnie na "w miarę normalnym" sprzęcie, na którym system nie jest bootowany z jakich dziwactw. Jeśli są potrzebne jakieś specjalne moduły, żeby wystartować system z jakiegoś urządzenia, trzeba wrócić do initrd...

----------

